# You Just Never Know For Sure.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The King(commodities) is dead is what was tolled by many many forcasters....well, maybe not. Projections are almost impossible to make with the variables of a global economy.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/commodities_defy_citigroup_death_bells_with_quarters_best_BLMG/


----------

